# BTX halt can't install



## xchris (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi,

No matter how I image the FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-amd64xxx.memstick.img on any USB sticks, there is no way to boot under "BIOS legacy" mode. Boots ok on UEFI, but installs a non-bootable setup.

pic while on legacy boot mode:


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 15, 2017)

12-CURRENT is latest development, try 11.1-RELEASE.


----------



## xchris (Dec 15, 2017)

thanks, problem is that I need the 12.0 as I want to test the newer drm-next-kmod (AMD Kaveri A8-7600 on board you see...)


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 15, 2017)

Yeah, you are free to try, but CURRENT is latest development. It could work, but is likely to crash, kill your cat or refuse to work at all.
For that reason you shouldn't ask questions about it here. It's in the Forum Rules...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2017)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

